# ماذا تعرفون عن مكونات دائرة الرنين للعالم إستانلي ماير



## محمد الصديق أحمد (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أريد مخططات أو شرح تفصيلي لدوائر الرنين التي تولد ترددات كهرومغناطيسيه ذات قيمة معينه مثل الدائرة التي صممها( العالم إستانلي ماير) وعندما نوجه هذه الترددات للماء مباشرة يتحلل إلي هيدروجين وأكسجين بفعل هذه الترددات.
أرجو منكم أن تبحثوا عن هذه الدائره لأنها الحل الوحيد لتغيير العالم!


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (9 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع موجود في ملتقى المهندسين العرب في قسم هندسة الالكترونيات بعنوان "دائرة الرنين الكهربائي التي تجعلك من اغنى الناس" من قبل مبتدىءلينوكس :63:


----------



## محمد الصديق أحمد (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص تجربة دائرة الرنين 
هل هنالك من قام بعمل هذه التجربه علي أرض الواقع !
نجحت أم واجهته بعض الصعوبات,وما الصعوبات التي واجهته حتي نستفيد منها


----------



## shaghouri (10 نوفمبر 2010)

قمت بتجربة دارة الطنين ضمن اسطوانتين متداخلتين ولكن لم نحصل على النتيجة المتوقعة وهي تحلل الماء 
ارجو مساعدتي


----------



## نهال 100 (22 فبراير 2011)

*لو سمحتوا انا عاملة السميوليشن بتاع دائرة الرنين الكهربى على برنامج ال work bench
بس الخرج مش بيطلع وبيطلعلى الرسائل دى
starting gmin stepping
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
gmin step failed
starting source stepping
source stepping failed
dc operating point failed resimulating with uic
tran : ,time step too small, initial time point 
trouble with node 18


 http://www.mediafire.com/?8u0syb6qptcp9kr
ودى الدايرة بتاعتى 
ممكن حد يساعدنى واو يبعتلى الدايرة بتاعة البشمهندس على عشان احاول اظبط بتاعتى ضرووووووووووووى جدا*


----------



## jamal baghdady (14 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا عملت الدائرة وقمت بتجربتها لكن للاسف كانت النتيجة سلبية وقد تدرجت في الترددات والنتيجة سلبية ايضا الفرق يحدث اذا غيرت بالمسافة بين الالواح او غيرت بمقدارالفولتية او غيرت في حامضية الماء او قاعديته


----------



## محمد معشوق (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم انا قمت بتطبيق دارت الطنين وقد نجحت وقمت بربطها مع مولد سيارة ثم الى اللواح التحليل وقد قامت بالتحليل وانتاج الغاز


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (12 أغسطس 2011)

سؤال للأخ محمد معشوق هل الغاز الناتج يكفي لانتاج طاقة كأن تكون تشغيل المولدات الكهربائية لأن الغاية ليست مجرد انتاج الغاز انما الكمية هل كافية أم لأ


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (14 أغسطس 2011)

المشكله ليس الانتاج ولكن الكميه هنا هي المشكله هل في كميه


----------

